# HGH vs Peps



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

So considering 2-3 months of peps between cycles, mainly for cutting, overall health and recovery.

What would be more effective between the two?

1. HGH 4iu ; dosed M/W/F; or similar dose divided before trainings ED (12iu weekly basically)

or

2, GHRP-2 3x saturation dose throughout day + CJC1295 1 saturation dose per day. ( 2,1mg GHRP-2 and 700mcrg CJC1295 per week)

Also i'd run maybe clen with either, is that ok?

Why like that? Budget...

Or any other opinions ?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

raidon said:


> So considering 2-3 months of peps between cycles, mainly for cutting, overall health and recovery.
> 
> What would be more effective between the two?
> 
> ...


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes,thanks, I understand that.

But all in all it is the overall "gh in our system" after the injections so im wondering which would produce bigger results.

Does 3x sat.dose ghrp-2 and lets say first dose with cjc daily get bigger results weekly than 12 IU hgh weekly - like - does the amount of peps give me more than 12 iu of hgh release in my system weekly ? Currently searching that info, which would be better in terms of total hgh in system ?


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't think 12iu a week would be much benefit in body building however you got it @Pscarb is the expert on this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH used every day raises basel GH levels and has a loopback to your natural to suppress, it also will raise IGF in a constant level, this is not necessarily a good thing over months....Synthetic GH contains the 22Kda isoform

peptides pulse natural GH just as we do naturally, because of this the GH the peptides release contain all the Isoforms so a more complete Growth Hormone, peptides pulse GH and IGF as GH converts to IGF in the Liver no matter the source.

12iu of GH per week is not enough to create anything great, it could if decent GH give better sleep, skin etc but nothing more than that really.......


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

could do the Peptides and then run the smaller amount of GH after the Peptide shot ? if the budget allowed.....


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> GH used every day raises basel GH levels and has a loopback to your natural to suppress, it also will raise IGF in a constant level, this is not necessarily a good thing over months....Synthetic GH contains the 22Kda isoform
> 
> peptides pulse natural GH just as we do naturally, because of this the GH the peptides release contain all the Isoforms so a more complete Growth Hormone, peptides pulse GH and IGF as GH converts to IGF in the Liver no matter the source.
> 
> 12iu of GH per week is not enough to create anything great, it could if decent GH give better sleep, skin etc but nothing more than that really.......


How much GH would 3x a day peps at sat dose produce? I read somewhere that it would be something like 6/7 iu's although I cannot find the link to show (I'm also not saying this is true by the way)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

If you are using a good source for your peptides (this basically means not dirt cheap) then saturation dose of GHRP/GHRH has been shown to release 1.13iu so 3 x day just under 4iu.

But you have to understand this is your own GH


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> If you are using a good source for your peptides (this basically means not dirt cheap) then saturation dose of GHRP/GHRH has been shown to release 1.13iu so 3 x day just under 4iu.
> 
> But you have to understand this is your own GH


Yes, im only looking at reputable sources not cheap ones because of my budget.

Im thinking then running peps as natural GH release would be identical to the amount of synthetic but who knows the exact chemistry in ugl synthetics...

Plus running the cjc with first shot will create a synergistic effect (at least with the first release of the day) and the total dose would be actually bigger = 4+ anyways, than synthetic gh, so i think it would be a win situation with peps.

Thanks for writing this !


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

raidon said:


> Yes, im only looking at reputable sources not cheap ones because of my budget.
> 
> Im thinking then running peps as natural GH release would be identical to the amount of synthetic but who knows the exact chemistry in ugl synthetics...
> 
> ...


Plus i forgot, i could be running peps all week with that budget so weekly it is around 28 iu. So a GREAT win situation i think...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

raidon said:


> Plus running the cjc with first shot will create a synergistic effect (at least with the first release of the day) and the total dose would be actually bigger = 4+ anyways, than synthetic gh, so i think it would be a win situation with peps.
> 
> Thanks for writing this !


Can you explain this please as how I read it it is incorrect


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

raidon said:


> Plus i forgot, i could be running peps all week with that budget so weekly it is around 28 iu. So a GREAT win situation i think...


Again I am obviously not reading your post right can you explain the 28iu a week from 3 x day peptides or are you including synthetic GH in this total as well?


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Again I am obviously not reading your post right can you explain the 28iu a week from 3 x day peptides or are you including synthetic GH in this total as well?


I thought it like that:

1st option is to run 4iu hgh 3 times weekly, therefore it equals to 12iu weekly.

2nd option is peps. As I understood 1 sat.dose of ghrp equals to 1.13 iu hgh release.

I plan on doing 3 times sat.dose ghrp daily, which equals to 3.39 iu daily. Plus the first dose is run with sat.dose of cjc so there will be a synergistic effect and the total daily release of hgh would be around 4 iu i guess ( thats random guess because i have not seen how much cjc with ghrp releases hgh).

If i do it 7 days a week i get a total of 7 days x 4iu daily = 28 iu release of hgh weekly. Thats more than twice as much as just injecting synthetic hgh.

Am i getting it right @Pscarb ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

raidon said:


> I thought it like that:
> 
> 1st option is to run 4iu hgh 3 times weekly, therefore it equals to 12iu weekly.
> 
> ...


no that is incorrect, the 1.13iu is from a saturation dose of both GHRP/GHRH peptides (CJC 1295 is a GHRH peptide) so all your GHRP injections should be with a GHRH peptide to attain the 1.13iu of GH.

so 3 x day will release approx 3.39iu of natural GH (this number depends on the grade of your peptides) for 7 days will give an approx amount of natural GH of 23iu.....


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> no that is incorrect, the 1.13iu is from a saturation dose of both GHRP/GHRH peptides (CJC 1295 is a GHRH peptide) so all your GHRP injections should be with a GHRH peptide to attain the 1.13iu of GH.
> 
> so 3 x day will release approx 3.39iu of natural GH (this number depends on the grade of your peptides) for 7 days will give an approx amount of natural GH of 23iu.....


Thanks, now i get it.


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> If you are using a good source for your peptides (this basically means not dirt cheap) then saturation dose of GHRP/GHRH has been shown to release 1.13iu so 3 x day just under 4iu.
> 
> But you have to understand this is your own GH


Thank you for this ive been looking for a definite answer on this for a while now.

Im looking at these three to choose from obviously purepeps are the more expensive unless you go for the u.s version would you say the extra cost is warranted or are they similar..

uk-peptides

peptides uk

purepetides


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have tried the others and would opt for pure peptides or Tom's


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> I have tried the others and would opt for pure peptides or Tom's


Cheers mate i was leaning towards those myself, your vote seals it for me


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

Doing ghrp 2 @ 150mcg and cjc 1295 no DAC @ 100mcg 2-4x daily along with 60mcg of T4 kept me leaner and fuller than I've ever been offseason.

Definitely enhanced my Test E NPP cycle a lot as well


----------

